# nft system



## deleydeek (Jan 6, 2007)

need some help please

just done one grow but it dont look good

all plants were growing fine about 24 inches high and budding then the leaves started turning yellow and dropping off from the bottom upwards and the plants are getting a bit smaller. ph and nutes ok lights 12/12 and been changeing water once a week, dont no what to do is there any chance of saveing these or shall i start again.

cheers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 6, 2007)

deleydeek said:
			
		

> need some help please
> 
> just done one grow but it dont look good
> 
> ...


 
Tell us more about your grow. Type and amount of lights, nutes: what and how much how often, type of NFT system, grow area, ventilation.

Pics would help a lot.


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 6, 2007)

ime a bit new to this but i will get back to u with the specs some things ime not sure about as i got infomation and info from a freind.

cheers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool man. I'll look for the post. Say: HEY STONEY! 



			
				deleydeek said:
			
		

> ime a bit new to this but i will get back to u with the specs some things ime not sure about as i got infomation and info from a freind.
> 
> cheers


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

also would help to know how many weeks they have been in flower too.


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 7, 2007)

they have been in flower for about 3 weeks.


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 7, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Tell us more about your grow. Type and amount of lights, nutes: what and how much how often, type of NFT system, grow area, ventilation.
> 
> Pics would help a lot.


 
dont no what type find out 2morrow 6 plants per tray
450 watt lights
optimum grow and bloom water and nutes changed once aweek kept at 18
nft flood and drain system
9/9 foot room
extractor Lti Extractor Fans 4" RVK100 A1 175m3/hour


----------



## Brouli (Jan 7, 2007)

ok but 450 watt lights ??       what kind   HPS   MH   ????

9 x 9 room  thats   81 sqf       243000 lumes 
you got any pics of plants maybe its light burn  but im new to that post a pic ask Stoney  Bud  or Kade


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 7, 2007)

deleydeek said:
			
		

> nft flood and drain system


NFT means "Nutrient Flow Technique". It's a type of Hydroponics that uses an continuous flow of nutrients through some sort of channel or trough.

Flood and drain, or "Ebb and Flow" is a type of Hydroponics that uses a method of filling a grow chamber, circulating the nutrient solution, and then the pump shuts off and the solution all drains back into the reservoir.

It can't be both. Which of these methods best describes what you're using?

Or are you using buckets full of solution with air stones bubbling in the bucket? That's DWC or "Deep Water Culture", another form of Hydroponics.

If you can take some pics, it would greatly help figure out what the problems you're having are.


----------



## KADE (Jan 7, 2007)

I think he is doin a combo kinda thing... or like a "ditch" type setup... if it was outdoors.  

It would be considered ebb and flow if you flood and drain all the time... nft setups typically have an aerated res allowing the nutrient solution to be pumped through 24/7


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 8, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> NFT means "Nutrient Flow Technique". It's a type of Hydroponics that uses an continuous flow of nutrients through some sort of channel or trough.
> 
> Flood and drain, or "Ebb and Flow" is a type of Hydroponics that uses a method of filling a grow chamber, circulating the nutrient solution, and then the pump shuts off and the solution all drains back into the reservoir.
> 
> ...


 
Its the first one stoney sorry for the confusion ime a bit **** at this.

cheers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, you've got an NFT system. Cool. What type of nutrients are you giving the plants, and how much? How far from the plant tops are the lights?

About your lights....Are they HPS or MH? What are the exact wattage? I've not run into 450 watt lights before.

What percentage of the total amount of leaf on the entire plant has yellowed and fallen off?


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 8, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ok, you've got an NFT system. Cool. What type of nutrients are you giving the plants, and how much? How far from the plant tops are the lights?
> 
> About your lights....Are they HPS or MH? What are the exact wattage? I've not run into 450 watt lights before.
> 
> What percentage of the total amount of leaf on the entire plant has yellowed and fallen off?


 
Nutes optimum grow & bloom then i make up 20lt with a cf of 18 and put into the res and change once a week.
Lights are about 30 inch away.
Lights i dont know but they 600 watt not 450 got the hole set up of a friend but i found them on a site. http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1084/Budget_Hobby_Light_Systems.html


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 8, 2007)

deleydeek said:
			
		

> Nutes are optimum grow & bloom then i make up 20lt with a cf of 18 and put into the res and change once a week.
> Lights are about 30 inch away.
> Lights i don't know but they 600 watt not 450 got the whole set up of a friend but i found them on a site. http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1084/Budget_Hobby_Light_Systems.html


Hey, cool man. We're getting there in figuring out exactly where you're at.

You're bulb is a 600 watt, High Pressure Sodium, (HPS).

Now, on your nutrients. On the instructions that came with your nutrients or on the container, they should have the amount that you use per/gallon of water. It will say something like "One teaspoon per/gallon of water".

What does it say for each of your nutrients in the instructions, and how much are you putting in each gallon of water?

If it's the one I've found, it has a "Part A" and a "Part B". You're supposed to be using 2 to 3 teaspoons of Part A per/gallon and 3 to 4 teaspoons of Part B per/gallon.

You HAVE to mix Part A in the water and then Part B. You should never mix the two parts together before adding them in water.

Is this what you have done? Are you using a measuring teaspoon or a teaspoon like the ones you eat with?

Stick with me man. The first thing anyone has to do is figure out what you're doing, before trying to figure out what's wrong. Now you know that your lights are HPS. That's a very good "all-around" light to use. I use them myself.

Also, what percentage of your leaf has yellowed and/or fallen off the plant? Half? A quarter? Less?


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 9, 2007)

Cheers stoney

Ime gettin to know a bit now.
As for the nutes i use a 20 lt tub and add nutes to water, Ive been told to aim for a cf of 18 so been adding with a Syringe untill i get the right cf. As for leaves i would say about 70% of them are dead but still sprouting new ones at the top.

cheers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 9, 2007)

deleydeek said:
			
		

> Cheers stoney
> 
> Ime gettin to know a bit now.
> As for the nutes i use a 20 lt tub and add nutes to water, Ive been told to aim for a cf of 18 so been adding with a Syringe untill i get the right cf. As for leaves i would say about 70% of them are dead but still sprouting new ones at the top.
> ...


 
I would start using the directions on the nutrients. It sounds like you may be putting way too much into your reservoir. Get a set of measuring spoons from Walmart or wherever, and use that. Or, a teaspoon is 5ml.

How much are you putting in?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 9, 2007)

20 l  is 5.29 gallon 
 man that a lot of nutes you have to add
in this case would be 79.5 ml  of part A  and 106 ml per your 20 lt


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for your help it's much appreciated.

All iv'e beenn told off my friend who i got the equipment of is to aim for a cf 18 and ph 5.6 to 6.2. Thats why iv'e not gone to the instructions off the tub, but iv'e been adding about 90 mls of each to get cf 18.

Once again thanks 
cheers


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 11, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I would start using the directions on the nutrients. It sounds like you may be putting way too much into your reservoir. Get a set of measuring spoons from Walmart or wherever, and use that. Or, a teaspoon is 5ml.
> 
> How much are you putting in?


 
Hi Stoney

The directions on the nutes says 35ml per lt of A & B so if i make a new mix up is there any chance i could save my plants.

cheers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 11, 2007)

deleydeek said:
			
		

> Hi Stoney
> 
> The directions on the nutes says 35ml per lt of A & B so if i make a new mix up is there any chance i could save my plants.
> 
> cheers


 
I haven't seen them yet, so I really can't say. It sure can't hurt them.


----------



## deleydeek (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi peeps 

Does the pumps need to be on 24/7 as iv'e just read on a site that the water should not flowing during lights off.

cheers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 16, 2007)

deleydeek said:
			
		

> Hi peeps
> 
> Does the pumps need to be on 24/7 as iv'e just read on a site that the water should not flowing during lights off.
> 
> cheers


 
I run mine one hour on, two hours off, 24/7.


----------



## KADE (Jan 16, 2007)

deleydeek said:
			
		

> Does the pumps need to be on 24/7 as iv'e just read on a site that the water should not flowing during lights off.


 
Personal preference... as long as your water is well aerated 24/7 is fine... but a timer will save power/wear n tear over time.


----------

